# An odd source for an extruded "dovetail" substitute



## RichD (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, Today I had to pull the driver's seat from my daughter's 1999 Honda Accord to change the  seat belt clasp. While I was setting the seat on the work bench upside down I noticed the very nice aluminum extrusions Honda uses for the seat rails.

In comparison to my 9x20 crosslide dovetail I'd have to say the seat rail looks more substantial by far. The rails are kind of shaped like the ways on a lathe ~ 1-3/4" wide and the upper side interlocks perfectly with no detectable play between them.

My first thought was..."Don't forget about this if you ever need to make an axis for something". 

There are also several nice motors and gearboxes under there too. I saw two sturdy ACME threaded linkages about 1/2" 10TPI or so that are driven via worm drives and electric motors. A treasure trove for someone needing a powerful drive mechanism for something.

Just wanted to pass it on...

Rich


----------



## Naiveambition (Dec 30, 2014)

I think you just gave me the idea for a powerfeed.scratch.gif.

May even work on a small lathe, but mills also. The would have both directions and a relative strength for moving, and are quite small. Probably pick up cheap at a junkyard with just a simple 110v to 12 v transformer hookup.

Thanx for the info

Mike


----------



## RichD (Dec 30, 2014)

You're Welcome.
I knew someone could benefit from passing it on. Easy to forget that the Auto makers have been at it for a long time now and there's lot's of spare parts out there.
Rich


----------

